# غرائب وعجائب عن النباتات "معلومات هامة ومفيدة"



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*غرائب وعجائب عن النباتات*​ 
الشجرة التى تأكل الناس !​ 







​ 
سافرت بعثة إنجليزية قبل عشرين عاماً إلى إحدى جزر المحيط الهندى وعادت تحمل أخبار عن شجرة يُقال أنها تأكل الناس والحيوانات بأن تلتف أوراقها وأغصانها الهائلة على الضحية فتفترسها وتمتصها فلا تتركها إلا بعد أن تصبح هيكلاً بشرياً .. ومما قالته البعثة أن هذه الشجرة تنمو فى نفس الجزيرة التى نزل فيها السندباد البحرى وقص عنها الغرائب والعجائب المعروفة ..
وبعتقد السكان هناك بأن أرواح أجدادهم وآلهتهم متقمصة فى أوراق هذه الشجرة ، ولذلك تجدهم يعبدونها ويقدسونها ويُقدمون إليها ذبيحة مختارة على الهيكل هيكل الأجداد والآلهة .
أما كيف يتقدم الشخص من الشجرة المقدسة ، فيلخص بأنه يرى فى نومه انه واقف تحتها , يكفى أن يحلم بها فيتقدم فى اليوم التالى ويعترف للكاهن بأن الإختيار وقع عليه .. والويل لمن ينكر ذلك منهم فإنه بإعتقادهم يصيح منبوذاً من الآلهة وتحق عليه لعنته الأبدية .​ 

بيت فى شجرة​


ينمو فى أواسط أفريقيا وأستراليا نوع من الشجر كبير الحجم يمتاز بتجويف كبير فى جذعه ولذا يتخذه الأهالى هناك مسكناً لهم .​ 





​ 


أطول شجرة عيد ميلاد​ 


أقدم شجرة فى العالم لعيد الميلاد بلغ إرتفاعها 221 قدماً = 67.36 متراً وقد تم إقتطاعها من شجرة تنَّوب ( دوجلاس ) واشنطن عام 1950 .
وأطول شجرة عيد ميلاد شُيدت فى بريطانيا بلغ إرتفاعها 85 قدماً = 25.98 متراً وهى مقتطعة من شجرة بيسية من النرويج وذلك فى لندن عام 1975 .​




​ 
* أقدم شجرة فى العالم​

كانت شجرة صنوبر نمت على إرتفاع 10.75 قدماً فوق سطح البحر فى نيفادا - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .. بلغ عمرها 5100 عاماً أما أكبر الأشجار الحية سناً فهى شجرة صنوبر فى كاليفورنيا - الجبال البيضاء - وعمرها هو 4600 عاماً .. وقيل أنه فى شهر مارس عام 1974 انتجت هذه الشجرة 48 نبتة صغيرة .​ 
* أضخم غابة فى العالم​ 
أضخم مناطق الغابات فى العالم تقع فى شمال روسيا وتصل مساحة المناطق المشجرة إلى حوالى 1100 مليون هكتار أى حوالى ربع مساحة غابات العالم .​ 
* أغلى شجرة فى العالم​ 
أكبر ثمن دُفع لقاء شجرة هو 51000 دولار لشجرة تفاح ( جولدن ) فى منطقة (باكى ) واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وقد إشترتها بيت حضانة للأطفال فى ميسورى عام 1959 .​ 
شجرة الضحك :​ 




​​ 

توجد فى شبه الجزيرة العربية شجرة ذات ثمار صغيرة تحتوى كل ثمرة منها على ثلاث حبات سوداء فى حجم حبة البازلاء وتُعرف بإسم شجرة الضحك والسبب فى هذه التسمية هو أن مسحوق حباتها السوداء يُستعمل كنوع من أنواع ( النشوق ) يكفى أن يستنشق المرء منه عدة مرات لتنتابه نوبة شديدة من الضحك تتحول إلى رقص وتستمر هذه الحالة حوالى نصف ساعة يروح بعدها المرء فى سبات عميق .​ 

النبات الذى يأكل اللحم :​ 




​ 


نوع من النبات يسمى الكوبرا وهو نبات أرضى غريب وغذاؤه أغرب لكنه يعيش على إلتهام اللحوم ، فضحاياه من الحشرات التى يجذبها إلى جناحيه المزودين برحيق حلو ورائحة جذابة ، فما أن تأوى الحشرات إليها حتى تدخل فتحة لدى النبات وتضل الحشرة طريقها فى الخروج ..
هذه الفتحة هى المصيدة وهى بمثابة المعدة التى تُهضم وتُمتص وكأنها الجهاز الهضمى عند الحيوان .
*ودمتم بود....*​


----------



## وليم تل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مورا مارون
على المعلومات الرائعة والغريبة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااااااائعه 
مرسىىىىى على المعلومات 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك  ​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على المعلومات دىمعلومات هايله بجد تسلم ايدك وربنا معاكى ويباكك​​​​


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل 

كوكومان

سيمون يوسف

ربنا معاكم جميعا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومات جديده وغريبه

مرسي ليكي مووورا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعزيكي شكرا علي المعلومه


----------



## مورا مارون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعزيكي شكرا علي المعلومه


شكرا ليك 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

حجات غريبة جدا يا مورا​ 
ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع المميز​ 
ننقلة بقى على المنتدى الثقافي افضل​ 


​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حجات غريبة جدا يا مورا​
> 
> ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع المميز​
> ننقلة بقى على المنتدى الثقافي افضل​
> ...


 

يلا انقليه وين ما بدك

هو انا ليا كلمة في المنتدى ده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا فراشة يا عسولة​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

> كيف يتقدم الشخص من الشجرة المقدسة ، فيلخص بأنه يرى فى نومه انه واقف تحتها , يكفى أن يحلم بها فيتقدم فى اليوم التالى ويعترف للكاهن بأن الإختيار وقع عليه .. والويل لمن ينكر ذلك منهم فإنه بإعتقادهم يصيح منبوذاً من الآلهة وتحق عليه لعنته الأبدية .



*ماهه اكيد من حالة الزعر دى هيحلموا بيها 
وبالتالى كلهم هيبقوا ضحايا ليها

موضوع رائع وضحكنى بجد خصوصا شجرة الضحك العبيتة دى ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## مورا مارون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ماهه اكيد من حالة الزعر دى هيحلموا بيها *
> *وبالتالى كلهم هيبقوا ضحايا ليها*
> 
> *موضوع رائع وضحكنى بجد خصوصا شجرة الضحك العبيتة دى ههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*




نورتي
وانشالله ضل لضحكة على وجهك يارب​


----------



## الوداعة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً على المعلومات الغاية فى الروعة يا مورا يا عسل  يسوع يعوضك*
​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الوداعة قال:


> *شكراً على المعلومات الغاية فى الروعة يا مورا يا عسل يسوع يعوضك*​


 
*اهـــــــــ بيكي ـــــــــلا 
نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ويباركك ايضا
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومعلوومااات روعه

شكرا

العدرا معااكم


صلاتكم لى​


----------



## maria123 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا 
على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## مورا مارون (6 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ر ائع

الحاجات دى غريبة اوى بجد

شكرا ليكى مورا مارون​


----------



## مورا مارون (7 نوفمبر 2009)

نورتي يا قمر 
عايزة اشوفك بقا في باقي مواضيعي

ميرسي لتشجيع
​


----------

